# Plastron deformity



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 3, 2014)

(I don't think it matters, but I have red foot tortoises.) My baby tort is 8 months old and has always had and still has a slightly deformed plastron. The scutes don't correctly align. I had originally thought that this would go away and that it was an egg yolk area issue. It's in that general area. Sorry, I currently have no photos. I wanted to ask around and see if this is normal...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 3, 2014)

does it look some thing like the wavy lines on this painted turtles plastron? if so than its normal.


----------



## wellington (Dec 3, 2014)

I have seen quite a few that the yolk sac area is not as "normal" as the rest. However, a pic is the only way we would be able to tell if it's something "normal" or not


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 3, 2014)

I'll get a photo later today once I'm home. They're all inside. There has been a very heavy two day rain storm.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 3, 2014)

Here he is. Fresh from some warm new mud left by the rain. See how the scutes don't line up and the margins are wide? Just me?


----------



## immayo (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks fine to me. He may have some fungi on his shell though, unless it's just the dirt, but it doesn't really look that way.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2014)

Not all shells are perfect. So yours is a little bit out of alignment. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks. All other photos I see look symetrical. This little guy looks like a jig saw puzzle. I've not seen one like him before.


----------



## emysbreeder (Dec 11, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> (I don't think it matters, but I have red foot tortoises.) My baby tort is 8 months old and has always had and still has a slightly deformed plastron. The scutes don't correctly align. I had originally thought that this would go away and that it was an egg yolk area issue. It's in that general area. Sorry, I currently have no photos. I wanted to ask around and see if this is normal...


 HOLY COW and I though I was over thinking stuff !


----------



## leigti (Dec 11, 2014)

People like things a symmetrical. If things are not symmetrical we automatically think something is wrong, it is just part of our nature. and a lot of emphasis is put on symmetry and what is "normal" here on the forum. I understand the concern.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 20, 2014)

One of my juvenile redfoots has a full extra scute on its carapace . I just think its a unique tortoise. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## ladyengineer (Feb 6, 2015)

My tortoise doesn't have a symmetrical shell either, he has extra scutes too.


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 6, 2015)

ladyengineer said:


> My tortoise doesn't have a symmetrical shell either, he has extra scutes too.


Is it male for sure?


----------



## Turtlepete (Feb 6, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> (I don't think it matters, but I have red foot tortoises.) My baby tort is 8 months old and has always had and still has a slightly deformed plastron. The scutes don't correctly align. I had originally thought that this would go away and that it was an egg yolk area issue. It's in that general area. Sorry, I currently have no photos. I wanted to ask around and see if this is normal...



Yeah, I've had a few red's hatch this way. No idea what causes it but it definitely happens occasionally. Seems to typically be the anal scutes that don't line up correctly.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 6, 2015)

leigti said:


> People like things a symmetrical. If things are not symmetrical we automatically think something is wrong, it is just part of our nature. and a lot of emphasis is put on symmetry and what is "normal" here on the forum. I understand the concern.


Very well put ...and there is more too it than just incubating temps. There really has not been too much info other than the last 25 years of "reference" . I can assure you genetics plays a major role in the splittys......as I have countless records and side by side hatchlings with different mothers eggs - same shelf -same temps and different outcomes....or the same mother with consistent showing of this feature. I personally like the splittys as they are unique in their own way and I have yet produced two that look the same ......so hats off to the splittys and a one of kind tortoise. Of course one can expect like you have mentioned " something is wrong" .....from most "Sheepole" but that is far from the truth. When you hatch 100 + consistency for years on end and see the results ....well.......


----------



## ladyengineer (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Is it male for sure?


I dunno to be honest! He's only 2 and a half, and I think he's too young to tell? I haven't committed to him being a boy or a girl, I'm leaning towards girl but as I said I think he's too young to be sure. Pegasus may turn out to be female, I'm not sure. 



N2TORTS said:


> I personally like the splittys as they are unique in their own way and I have yet produced two that look the same ......so hats off to the splittys and a one of kind tortoise. Of course one can expect like you have mentioned " something is wrong" .....from most "Sheepole" but that is far from the truth.


I like that, there is NOTHING wrong with my baby! if anything, if he did ever get mixed up with some other torts, I'd know him immediately!


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 6, 2015)

ladyengineer said:


> I dunno to be honest! He's only 2 and a half, and I think he's too young to tell? I haven't committed to him being a boy or a girl, I'm leaning towards girl but as I said I think he's too young to be sure. Pegasus may turn out to be female, I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> I like that, there is NOTHING wrong with my baby! if anything, if he did ever get mixed up with some other torts, I'd know him immediately!


If it turns out to be female you can call her Peggy instead.


----------



## allegraf (Apr 28, 2015)

I once hatched a most unusual plastron baby. It had a heart right near the head. Haven't seen one like it since.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/heart-on-the-plastron.14549/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 28, 2015)

All these little differences just make them unique and even more special.


----------



## CharlieM (May 2, 2015)

allegraf said:


> I once hatched a most unusual plastron baby. It had a heart right near the head. Haven't seen one like it since.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/heart-on-the-plastron.14549/


That's cool. Where did this one end up?


----------



## bouaboua (May 2, 2015)

I think he looks cool! ! ! !


----------



## allegraf (May 2, 2015)

CharlieM said:


> That's cool. Where did this one end up?


Kept her for two years then found her a new home. Should have kept her, she started to get real colorful.


----------

